# Number of rounds



## Mayorkaman (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey
Im flying to spain in 2 months and im not sure if ill be there when the barcelona open 2011 takes place
Is it ok to preregister even though im not sure if ill be there?
Also how can i check the number of rounds there will be for Each event?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 9, 2011)

The number of rounds depend on how many people participate in each event. You should be able to preregister but it usually depends on the organizers, send them an email or something.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 9, 2011)

Mayorkaman said:


> Hey
> Im flying to spain in 2 months and im not sure if ill be there when the barcelona open 2011 takes place
> Is it ok to preregister even though im not sure if ill be there?



It's OK but yuo should warn the rganizers that you're not certain to come. And if you finally can't make it, don't forget to cancel your preregistration.


----------

